

Viaweb nostalgia on bugbear.com - soundsop
http://bugbear.com/viaweb.html

======
dbrush
[http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/bugbear_1976_452321...](http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/bugbear_1976_45232151)

Hey Trevor, good to see you. It's been a while.

------
soundsop
Viaweb was pg's startup that was bought by Yahoo. Based on the info page, this
site was maintained by pg, but seems to not have been touched in years.

